# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 6] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-3]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Thursday, 5/14
9:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Force Game 7.

Anything's possible.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It has to be a team effort tonight. Everyone contributing.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Good win guys. Se you in Game 7


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This win was better than the Game 4 win, even though IMO we played much better in Game 4.

We got out to a hot start on both ends and sustained it in the 1st half.

Didn't like how we started the 3rd, we started making boneheaded plays again and let them back in. But the way we weathered the storm, and kept the game to 3/4 possessions before sealing it late almost brought a tear to my eye. Normally we would just continue to fold for the rest of the game.

Major props to Landry for leading that charge with his play everywhere on the court. And props to Adelman for leaving him in the game despite the hot hand from Scola in the 4th. He stuck to what's working which he wasn't doing earlier in the season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW cant believe it is going to a game 7.

But in all seriousness I think it ends on Sunday.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS IT being our season.

Man I am the biggest Rockets fan. BUT we gotta be realistic. Winning game 7 in Laker land is one hell of a task.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> PS IT being our season.
> 
> Man I am the biggest Rockets fan. BUT we gotta be realistic. Winning game 7 in Laker land is one hell of a task.


Realism or fantasy, I'm not satisfied with just taking the Lakers to 7 games. Nobody in that locker room better be either.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

This team won't quit and I won't quit on them! :champagne:

Bring them on! :evil: Game 7 here we come opcorn:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant believe we are playing the Lakers in game 7. Who honestly outside of Rockets fans ever gave us a chance to go even this far?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I can't speak for everyone but, I really like our chances. Artest again had a poor shooting night so, hopefully he can have a Portland Game 6 outing out in LA. I still think Houston can play a little bit better. I posted it earlier saying they needed a group effort but, in game seven, they really need every single player you would expect something from to give it to them. For Houston to have a chance they need:

- Battier: Must score at least 12 and make Kobe work for the 35 to 40 he will have in game 7.
- Landry: Must score 12 to 15 plus 7 to 10 boards and better defense on Pau.
- Hayes: Must not get into foul trouble early, score 4 to 6 and continue to play solid D.
- Artest: Really needs a controlled solid big game. 20 plus points while shooting in the mid to high forties and he needs to lock down Ariza.
- AB: 20 to 25 points and at least 8 assists which means others getting in the game
- Scola: Another game similar to the one he had in game 6.
- Lowry: Needs to be uber agressive trying to penetrate the defense and any jumper he takes he has to make.
- Bench: As a group, anyone else who come in needs to make their shots.
- Someone needs to hit Farmar in his groin and crack the fingers on his shooting hand (unintentionally of course) rendering him ineffective.
- Limit the turnovers to 10 or less.

Playing the "I wonder" game for a minute, I wonder what this team as is or with some regular season injury help could've done record-wise in the West? I what kind of numbers AB would've had if he started the whole season and was called on to score as he has?

Not saying this team would've won the division or made the playoffs. It would've just been interesting to see how they faired. I think this squad as is could've won at least 42 games in the regular season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where we're getting some Game 7s*
> 
> *Houston 95, Los Angeles Lakers 80 (series tied, 3-3)*
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------

